# صلاة أم الغلابه



## طالب الشفاعه (21 فبراير 2007)

صلاة و طلبات ( أم الغلابه ) صلاوتها تكون معانا 

يارب أصبح وأبات على ديني .. يارب تهديني
فقير تغنيني .. تغنيني من غناك ورضاك
يا مدبر الليل قبل النهار، دبرنى بحسن تدابيرك
ماليش حيل ولا قوة إلا بيك
يا باسط الأرض بلا شاش
و رافع السما بلا عواميد ولا رصاص
وحياة الهيكل وفتحة القداس
تغنيني وترضيني عن سؤال الناس
ياللي قامت نجومك
نامت عيون الناس، ما نامت عيونك
الناس قفلت ببانها، يا للي بابك ما تقفلش
يا بخت اللي طلبك واستجابك
طالب منك سبحة
يسبح بيها قلبى وننزل بيها قبرى
خايف من القبر وحشراته والدود ونتراته
ليك ميزان تقيل يوم الموقف العظيم
تقف معايا يا رئيس الملايكة يا ملاك ميخائيل
أمين


----------



## ميرنا (23 فبراير 2007)

*امين *​ 
*اول مره اشوف صلاتها او اسمعها *​ 
*ميرسى يا طالب صلاتها تكون معانا *​


----------



## maro nabil (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة أم الغلابه*

الله جميلة قوي بركاتها تكون معانا امين


----------



## aymandoss (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بركتها تكون معنا


----------

